
The Dangers of Bitcoin Trapping - aburan28
http://qntra.net/2015/02/the-dangers-of-bitcoin-trapping/
======
kleer001
Same as the danger of selling big items on Craigs List.

1) Don't carry any cash on you.

2) Go with a big strong friend if possible.

3) Tell people where you're going and when to expect you back.

4) Etc, etc, etc...

~~~
compsciphd
I generally try to meet at a bank where I'm a customer when I have sold big
things on craigslist. i.e. here's what I'm giving you, you give me the money,
you wait until I deposit money in my account.

